# Local Radio Show On The Web



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU ABOUT A RADIO SHOW FROM MY HOME TOWN IT'S CALLED SPOOKY SOUTHCOAST IT AIRS @ 10PM - 12AM ON SATURDAY, ON WBSM 1420 AM .THEY EVEN HAVE A WEB SITE SO THOSE OF YOU who cant hear them can follow along and interact. they talk about ghost,aliens,and the paranormal-guest speakers include people from T.A.P.S. and others. check it out


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

yo do you have the website address?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

O I'M SORRY- WWW.SPOOKYSOUTHCOAST.COM


----------

